# thread size



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

just wondering the pros/cons of different size thread?
is it just for looks or is there a strength factor?
is there a "universal" size that you can use for all rods?

im building a spinning rod 8ft heavy fast for throwing metal.

i have just always wondered about why the thread size.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have always used size A, generally the smallest of the thread sizes.

Since larger sizes are thicker in diameter, they would have a higher breaking strength. However when wrapping a guide you will get more wraps on the guide with smaller diameter thread, so breaking strength really isn't an issue.

In general size A has a better appearance as it packs tighter and looks more like it is painted on. On the other hand it is often recommended for beginners to learn to wrap with heavier thread, such as D, as it is a little easier to work with initially. 

About the only time I might consider using a a heavier thread would be for a really heavy duty boat rod with roller guides, but even then size A can be used.

Some use size A for underwrapping a guide foot, and then size D for the overwraps. There are other sizes besides A and D, but these are the most common.

I find size A easy enough to work with, it's available in so many different colors and brands, I really have no need for other sizes. If your working with decorative wraps on a butt section in different colors, it's usually best to keep all sizes the same, other wise threads of different thicknesses will sit higher or lower on the blank. 

There are exceptions, and it boils down to personal preference, I just find it easy to order all my thread in Size A for uniformity/ vast selection.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks surf cat, exactly the info i was looking for


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I typically only work with A as well, with the exception of black thread, since there is no difference to my eyes between black A or D once finish is applied. A just looks better and your decorative wraps have better detail. Takes some getting used to if you're used to thicker thread, but it's worth the effort.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I also use size "A" in all the rods I build. It takes longer wrapping but gives a very fine, crisp and detailed appearance. It actually ends up being stronger than larger threads because you can fit many more wraps on a guide than the larger diameter threads.

John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a lot of C actually. I will use A when doing trim bands but If I have some area to cover, then C it is.


----------

